# Paying off car loan



## basc (May 18, 2011)

I am about to pay off my car loan and am not sure what admin work I need to do to update my car registration details (get the car into my own name and remove the bank's interest in it).

Has anyone else been through this process? Can the existing registration be updated or do I need to get a new registration / license plates etc?


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

You need to get a letter from the bank giving their lack of objection to the ownership changing to you.

I had to do it when trading in my last car but I needed the letter to cancel the registration, not update it so not sure of the exact process.


----------



## nekha123 (May 9, 2012)

basc said:


> I am about to pay off my car loan and am not sure what admin work I need to do to update my car registration details (get the car into my own name and remove the bank's interest in it).
> 
> Has anyone else been through this process? Can the existing registration be updated or do I need to get a new registration / license plates etc?


If you've not already changed the ownership details of the car, you should get a no objection letter from your loan provider for changing the ownership of the car. I believe the registration details will be updated rather than being removed and added again. But it is depends on the locality. So you've to check in your local.


----------



## nekha123 (May 9, 2012)

nekha123 said:


> If you've not already changed the ownership details of the car, you should get a no objection letter from your loan provider for changing the ownership of the car. I believe the registration details will be updated rather than being removed and added again. But it is depends on the locality. So you've to check in your local.


was that helpful? no?


----------

